# dejar blanco



## traduttrice81

*L*a frase è "dejè el chupete blanco".... si tratta di un bambino che manda la tata a comprare un ciuccetto per la sorellina che deve arrivare. Non capisce come ai bambini piccoli possa piacere tanto ciucciare e allora dice questa frase... *M*i aiutate a dare un senso corretto in italiano??
Grazie


----------



## mimmi

Si, ma in che senso la dice?si chiede come mai gli piace?
Forse, provando lui a ciucciare il ciuccio, per capire cosa provano i bambini piccoli, lo ha fatto diventare bianco, consumato dall'uso?

o sono completamente fuori pista...


----------



## Neuromante

Tradutrice, non si capisce affato.
Oltre il contesto, puoi dare le frasi di prima e doppo?


----------



## traduttrice81

*D*unque anche io avevo pensato alla soluzione di mimmi. 
*L*a frase prima è: " no sè come le puede gustar a las guaguas chupar tanto". *Yo dejè blanco el chupete* a ver si me acostumbraba, y nada!"
Spero sia più chiaro...


----------



## mimmi

Si, quindi sembra chiaro che il bimbo, volendo capire cosa provano i "bebé" ciucciando, lo ha fatto cosí tanto, che ha fatto diventare il ciuccio bianco...anche se, avendo visto ciucci usati, non capisco perché bianco..diventano marroni oscuri!

Potresti dire "non so come possa piacere tanto ciucciare a questi mocciosetti.Io lo fatto diventare trasparente(?) per vedere se mi abituavo, nma niente!"


----------



## traduttrice81

*G*razie!
In realtà il testo è di qualche decennio fa... magari fa riferimento ai vecchi ciucci marroni, che per l'usura diventavano bianchi (può essere???). Comunque il senso è quello e provvederò.


----------



## chlapec

Io ho due bambini che fanno diventare i ciucci biancastri (in Italia diventano marroni?). Ma mai avevo sentito quest'espressione!


----------



## mimmi

I ciucci che io ho comprato a mia figlia erano "spagnoli" vivevamo a Madrid..e davvero, quelli di caucciù diventavano marroni a chiazze!!


----------



## Azzurra

... Ipotesi (ho chiesto una consulenza a mia mamma ): quando il cicciu è molto usato ma è ancora bagnato dalla bavetta forma una patina biancastra (lo so, fa un po' schifo, ma è tutta roba santa! ), ma diventa marrone quando si secca... Potrebbe essere, no?


----------



## traduttrice81

*S*i potrebbe. *D*unque credo che si riferisca indubbiamente ad un qualche effetto procurato sul ciuccio dall'uso... *S*iccome poi, chi "parla" è un bambino, potrebbe non essere strano usare questa immagine che magari poi non risulta molto comune. Cercherò di renderla in modo più chiaro possibile.
Grazie


----------



## chlapec

Azzurra said:


> ... Ipotesi (ho chiesto una consulenza a mia mamma ): quando il cicciu è molto usato ma è ancora bagnato dalla bavetta forma una patina biancastra (lo so, fa un po' schifo, ma è tutta roba santa! ), ma diventa marrone quando si secca... Potrebbe essere, no?


 
Io penso che la differenza sia dovuta al materiale con cui è fatto il ciuccio: La gomma sintetica diventa bianca e la gomma naturale (il caucciù), marrone.


----------



## Azzurra

chlapec said:


> Io penso che la differenza sia dovuta al materiale con cui è fatto il ciuccio: La gomma sintetica diventa bianca e la gomma naturale (il caucciù), marrone.



Chiedendo di nuovo a mia mamma, io sono cresciuta con il ciucciu di caucciù e diventava bianco e poi marrone quando si seccava... Ora non so se avevo una specie di bava corrosiva!  Comunque è plausibile la tua spiegazione, una qualche differenza di questo tipo ci sarà...


----------



## traduttrice

En este caso en Argentina se dice "hacer algo de goma (por el uso)", pero de por sí la tetina del chupete ES de goma.  En este caso, se podría haber puesto "hice de goma varios chupetes..." o general: "lo usé hasta el cansancio".


----------

